# drill quill runout



## Aquarius21 (Sep 6, 2011)

While working on my first engine made from barstock I noticed the drill had far too much play when the quill was fully extended. When my idea of using my favorite shim stock, i.e. pop can metal failed, I removed the quill from my cheap import drill press, drilled a hole at the top of the spline, tapped it, and screwed a washer hand ground down to fit the pulley bore. In went the grease to help ease its way. The runout is much less now, the action fairly smooth, and I don't need to go buy a new drill press which I could not afford anyway. Better solution than hammering the splines as one internet source suggested. Newbie, Quincy Collins


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds great Quincy but can we have pictures pleaz :bow:


----------



## Aquarius21 (Sep 7, 2011)

-I- screw through washer tapped into drill quill- it fits the bore of the collar that the sheaves fit on
        _I I I I I_  
       _I  I I I  I_ Drill press sheaves
      _I   I I I   I_
           I
           I Quill
           _I_
          I  I  Drill chuck
          I _ I
           . .                Hi, sorry I don't have the knowledge base how to download a picture
            .                 but hope this quaint diagram helps? Quincy
            .


----------

